# Which Pressure canner should I get?



## Tessynae (May 13, 2006)

I'm fairly new to canning and have never used a pressure canner. I've looked at reviews and such but would love to know what you guys think. All-American and Presto seem to be the highest rated online. I trust the reviews/suggestions on this forum much, MUCH more than on Amazon or Consumer Reports. 

Thanks


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

You'll find the same results here - Presto and AA. What you are going to use as a heat source will make a difference. AA is not recommended for glass top stoves, Presto is not recommended for propane (turkey fryer type) burners. 

The overall consensus is the 21/23 qt is better than the 16qt (you can do a double stack pints and BWB quarts) they are the same diameter, the larger one is taller.

And if you get the Presto with the gauge, also buy the three piece weight set.

I bought the AA, then bought two prestos. I use all three, but prefer the Presto because it has a release valve that drops with the pressure reaches Zero. The gauge on my AA (three years old) does not return to zero anymore, so I'm guessing if it's depressurized, and that is the only thing I don't like about the AA.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Get a Mirro and you won't have to deal with gauges.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Buy the 921 AA canner............


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Just got a 921 AA, and love it. I thought it would be nice to not have to deal with gaskets. Haven't had any experiance with any other types, so can't really compare them.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Another vote for the Presto 23 quart and the 3 piece weight set. I use my AA 921 too but prefer my Presto.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a Mirro. It is easy to use and has held up well over the years. Honestly, I would love to have an AA if I buy a new one. My neighbor has the AA, and the quality seems a bit better.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have several All American.....They are my favs.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I got the AA 921 and it works great. I was real nervous but started with meats 1st and went to veggies ... It is my only canner so I cant say about any others. It did take me 5 months to try my new canner out... lol


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

You can buy 3 Mirros for the price of one AA. They all do the same thing. Just because you pay big bucks for the AA, doesn't mean your product will taste better.


----------



## Fourthistles (Feb 24, 2003)

I think it also depends on how many people you are canning for. I have had a smaller Presto (weight type) for 34 years now and it has been perfect for my family of 4. It holds 10 pints or 5 quarts and I can mostly in pints for us. I would never get a full load for one of those larger canners.


----------



## Tessynae (May 13, 2006)

Thank you all so much! I think I'm gonna go with the AA. I really appreciate the advice!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Wise choice. I trust my AA 921 completely, and selected it because of the ability to do a double layer of pints. However, if I purchase another, it will be the 16 qt because I got into a discussion with a couple shopping at Lehmans. They were fortunate enough to have both sizes and said they use the smaller most of the time because it attained pressure/and dropped it, much faster. They just didn't can a lot in pts and seldom had enough to use a second layer.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Another vote for the AA 921, I have several.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wise choice, good for you!


----------

